# Are you a mall ninja?



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Take the test and see your aptitude.

:smt171I scored 41%! :smt171Looks like I'm on the path to the darkside.

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=6753325773046944943


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

21%


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

30%


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Somehow I scored a ridiculously high 35%. Col. Cooper help me! I must sell my M4gery as soon as I get home.

I feel dirty now.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

34%


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My score*

Well, I scored a 5%. Some of the questions, music especially, I didn't have a clue. No mention of Uncle Dave Macon or Roy Acuff, the Carter Family, etc.

Bob Wright


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

12%


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> You scored 23 % Mall Ninja Personae!


This is my score...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

You scored 9 % Mall Ninja Personae!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Somehow I scored a ridiculously high 35%. Col. Cooper help me! I must sell my M4gery as soon as I get home.
> 
> I feel dirty now.


Now I don't feel so bad. If Mike is only 6% away from my score, there must be hope for me.

If this keeps up with me being the highest score, I'm going to have to add "Mall Ninja" after Supporting Member.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

32% for me... :buttkick:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

20% for me. I was afraid I would score higher.:numbchuck:


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i think it had something to do with my age, but i scored a 66%. maybe there hasn't been too many mall ninja test taken by my age group? i thought that most of my answers were normal


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

27% Mall Ninja Personae

99% Age/Gender Personae

I do like to shoot things and am ready for the first wave in more ways than one. :smt1099


----------

